# THANK-YOU!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I have no idea who started this FORUM - Please send her/his scent so PIKE and I can track them down and say THANK-YOU in person - read learn laugh post - the members of this FORUM realize that a VIZSLA is not just a DOG - but a LIFESTYLE! just my thoughts send the sent!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

totally agree ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Very 'Addictive' after a while, can't remember what I used to do before I found It!! :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

+1! 


I was not in the "market" for a dog when I started fostering Finch but I fell in love with her. I knew right from that start that she was "different" so I started searching for more info on Vizslas and I stumbled upon this forum. I have learned so much about her from the people here and I consider this forum as instrumental in my life with her as the classes we are taking with a trainer.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, It's a pretty good, no excellent ,forum.
What makes it special is that it's very interactive, and the folks
are polite and respectful. It also doesn't hurt that everyone has similar goals either. Getting these amazing dogs off the leash and under control.
Everyone has something to contribute.
Mike


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree whole-heartedly. The advice and conversations on this forum have been incredibly helpful to me (a first-time Vizsla owner). Even when I don't agree with something someone has posted, it's always a well-thought out argument and opens the door for further thought and reflection on my end. * It's the last website I check before bed and the first I check in the morning (I don't want to miss anything )*


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Calum is the one you want to thank  I don't think he posts too often, but he's behind the scenes keeping everything running for us!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

My understanding is Calum from Scotland is responsible for this site. Along with his little elfs.

Not sure if all know this but there is a Royal connection between Hungary and Scotland  No wonder Vizsla is in Scotland and Hobbsy's vid on hunting with eagles.
http://www.historic-uk.com/HistoryUK/HistoryofScotland/St-Margaret/
http://www.qmssa.org/st_marg.htm


1000 year history and we get is a dog that's stubborn, soft, good looking. 
Wonder what the next 1000 years will yield? Genetic research will stop puppy chewing, barking, lunging, biting and pulling for sure. Along with designer dogs with 2 heads for more efficient retrieving and extra velcroness.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yep,

Cheers Calum,

You've created something special here. 

Hobbsy


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I only wish I had found this forum when Sophie was a little, red devil! : It has so much valuable information! I can't believe we successfully survived on our own  Great great forum!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I really enjoy the sharing of ideas here, too. Even though Willie is a grown-up boy who rarely gives me any trouble, I always learn new things from the other forum members...

Thanks, Calum!! ;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Absolutely, thank you!


----------

